# Help My mom is Nuts



## RNR (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello All!

I wanted to share with you what my mommy did to me yesterday! It was a nasty cold day and a few flurries were flying around I was thing wonderful it is soo cold that I won't have to work today I can just hang out with my girl friend and have a lazy day and I was beging to think that was the case! Until! Late in the afternoon! I was naping next to Daisy May(my girl friend she is a Cow) when I heard mommy comming out! She had her arms full of stuff and stuck it in the back of the big Red car. Then I saw her hook up the old red trailer I though oh the horses are going to go some where! After that she came and caught me. I thought humm this is not going to be good! She tied me up brushed Daisy May's kisses off of me. And then she put these red things on my head that made an annoying noise and light up! Mom Called them antlers! Next she put this thing on my nose and tied it to my new red halter. It was round, red and flashed she called it a Rudolf(sp) nose. After that Grandma went oh and aww. and mom took it off and put me in a stall I hate being in the stall.! Then she went away so I thought mabey this is not to bad but them! She brought Chief, Thunder, Cole and Pepper in and put them in stalls we were all tring to figure out why we were in stalls so early. When it was almost dark she came back took me out and made me get in the trailer I have never been in this trailer and was not to sure but then she brought all the horses out to! After we left when we stoped we got taken out of the traier and tied up there was all kinds of noise and lights and pretty things. Mom Dressed the horses in Jingle bells, and Light stick things, Put pepper in the cart and them put that nose and antler things back on me. Then she handed my lead to Grandpa! Grandma had thunder and cole and Aunt Maddie had Chief Mom got to ride in the cart behind pepper. We started over to where mom said we had to get inline in front of a Yellow truck and behind a white Trailer but this was not any kind of trailer I had ever seen. Well on the way over we were walking in the soft dry grass then we had to get on the hadr wet dark pavement and I did not want to go I knew I would fall but Grandpa talked nice to me and told me it was ok! so I went. Well we stood there for what seemed like eve rand my antlers were hurting my head so thunder helped me out he took them off for me and steped on them. I was like YES that is better! Them mom said thats ok I have another pair! Well I knew i was stuck now becasue they moved thunder away and I did not want to make mom sad so I wore them! After that the line started moving we went up the road and past all kinds of people I wanted to go see the kids sooo bad grandpa let me go see some of them but he said we could not stop for all of them becasue we had to stay in line.! I really like this it was worth leaving Daisy May until, we got to these bars and wholes in the road Grnadpa called them Train Tracks well I did not want to step on them so I leaped Really high! ALL the people on the side of the road cheered! then we got to walk down to the end of another street and I got to eat grass while Grandpa went to get there trailer!!

It was alot of fun i hope i get to do that again some day! I really like to see the kids they were soo cute in there winter Fur!!

Thanks for letting me share! Mom said she would put pictures up later when she get them develloped (what ever that means)!

I got to go before Grandma sees me in the house!

Fonzzie!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 5, 2005)

You poor little guy your mommy is crazy




but you know she does love you



I wish I could have been there to see that! It sounds like an awesome night. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## tazz001 (Dec 5, 2005)

You poor abused donk!! Just what was mommy thinking

PS Mommy, we want pics!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 8, 2005)

Hay Fonnzie, I know what you mean, I have to sneak into the house and try not to leave hoofprints around too, but Moms floor is this wood stuff and its really hard to try to be quietor slip. I cant let Dad know I'm coming in, Mom wouldnt care..but Dad -OHHHHHHHHH, of course he wouldnt be mad at me, but he would be mad at Mom, and I dont want that to happen, I like being spoiled! I sneak in and use her computer and email all my girlfriends out there. I had to tell them all about my new blanket, and how I feel like such a sissy waering it..its got gosh dang pleats in the front , (gussets) and my Dad said only girls wear pleats, really hurt my feelings since I am such a stud-muffin! Anyways, I had to wear those antler things your talking about too, so I could get my picture taken, and now she is telling me I should wear then when we go to visit the people that LOVE me so much in the nursing home! I'm not sure about all of this stuff..I mean gosh--if she wanted a reindeer , why did she buy me and not one of them? Of course I LOVE trying to do all the things my Mom wants to do and I love going visiting, she said next year we might bring my buddy Zeebo along, and my AUnt (Moms sister) has all these plans fro WeeBit, poor fellow he dont know what hes in for but I bet he will love it, hes so much fun to play with. I wonder what my Aunt Lori has in store for Jasper?? I should really warn him, dont you think? Well, I have to trot back to my stall now, I hear footsteps coming. Take care buddy, and have fun, at least we know how to make people smile and bring them some cheer. Snickers


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Snickers and Fonzzie!! Wow - that was some adventure you had Fonzzie - I think I would love to do something like that some day. But mom said she has to get one of those thingys that she can put me, Nakota, Winnie, Smokey and Shadow in first. You know - those things that they put us in to take us for rides - I think they are called trailers? The most adventure that I have had lately is when mom told me she was going to take a pair of her socks and sew them ( socks - sew? )



and put them on my ears and then fasten them to my halter. Now WHY in the world would she want to do some thing LIKE THAT??! I am so glad that the weather is starting to warm up a little because she said that now I wont have to wear them. Oh thank you thank you! I guess that all I can hope for is that if some day she does make me wear these sock things, is that they are at least grey to match with my color. IT WOULD BE TERRIBLE IF THEY WERE PINK OR SOME THING!!



Mom says I have to get out of the house now cuz dad will be home soon and he will not be a happy camper if he catches me in here!



Bye! Jasper


----------



## RNR (Dec 11, 2005)

Dear Snickers Jasper and any other Donkey friends!

This week was very calm I think mom is plainning some secret becasue I have not had to do anything! I got to stay in the barn or pasture with my girlfriend Daisey MAY, and eat hay and grain We even got to watch our first Snow of the year and my first Snow in this new wonderful home.! Mom keeps talking about this speical day called Ch-ri-st-mas Not sure what that is but she seems pretty happy! I just wish she would quite making that awful noise while she feeds. Daisey called in singing but I don't care what it is called it is awful! She also said something about hanging decorations tomarrow I wonber what that is I hope I don't have to do anything!! The best part about this Ch-ri-st-mas stuff is I am getting a few extra ear rubs! Well that has been my week!

Jasper If my mom covers my ears I will just have to screem! I would not like tat at all!

Snickers I know what you mean about the antlers If they wanted deer so bad why don't they just go buy one!

Well I got to trot Grandma is comming!

Bye

Fonzzie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Fonzzie, I am glad your week is going well, so is mine , but today starts another one and lord only knows what that will bring! Dad is out in our pasture now cleaning all our poopies out of it, so I figured I could sneak into the house and email you a few lines. I'm lucky, my Mom dont sing, we would probably all jump the fences and run away from home if she did, but we have this stupid thing in the barn that plays music to us..Mom said is comforting for us..I say --- bring on the rock'n'roll and the girls and we'll party, you dont want to know what Mom said about that! My house (the barn ) is all decorated for Christmas, I know all about this day, my real Mom was asked to be in a live nativity and I heard my other Mom talking about it. Do you get presents? We do. You know those antler things we talked about, well, now Mom made these green swag things and hung one over each stall and guess what is hanging in the middle of mine--YUP--those antler things! My other pal, Zeebo, he has candy canes, that he has to wear, boy--does he look dumb with them on! I told Mom to take some pics and send them to you. ohhhh---I hear Dad coming, I have to hurry and trot back to the barn. talk to you later, my donkey pal. BTY--I dont think Jasper got his ears covered, if he does he will probably run away from home, and come over to my house, he use to live with me, so he knows they way, and its not very far. Snickers


----------



## RNR (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Snickers!

Ok My mom has gone and done it now! I am sooo mad at her I could just spit! She locked me in with the other yerling colts today! And she still has not let me out! She said That I had to give the mares a turn in the big pasture! The worst part is that my dear sweat Dasiey May



Is not in here with me I have been pawing and pawing and fussing and mom just looks at me and tells me to quiet down she will let me out later!

Why do I have to share the big pasture why??

And on that presnt thing I am not sure this will be my first chrismas so we will have to see!

Well here comes mom I better go she might be comming to let me back out!

Fonzzie


----------



## jrox (Dec 12, 2005)

Good Morning my LongEar Friends, I have so been encouraged by all the excitement at your homes.





Oh Dear, I haven't introduced myself. I am Miss. Samanatha Diane, and I have to room with Legg's (you get the picture) and my brother Bucky Michael, which at times is really a pain in the butt, if you know what I mean. I just love it when my mom comes out to play with us. She usually has some kind of treat in her pockets, so my nose is always keeping warm in there.

But I have to tell you about her



idea the other day. MOM thought that she could get us all to WEAR this BIG RED AND GREEN THINGS on our heads. Plus they had BELLS AND LIGHTS!!!!!!!



She called them REINDEER HORNS... and said we all would look cute!!



I did NOT want to do it.





I was watching the others and mom taking their pictures....BOY DID THEY LOOK FUNNY. Dancer my mini-horse buddy, gave the biggest fight. But you know mom's, they persist until they get it.





I tried so hard NOT to smile



but I just couldn't help it. Mom running around and her and Tommy putting HORNS ON US!!!!



Now she has the job of putting our pictures in her scrap book!! Sure hope none of my friends see it.





Well I hear mom coming with her Jingle Bells on, so I better wipe up my wet prints from this computer and skidattle.........





I will keep in touch, and be good to each other, MOM says Santa is watching!!



now I have to ask her about him!~!!


----------



## RNR (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Miss. Samanatha Diane

It sounds like my mom has a couple of matches out there!!

Who is this Santa and why is it watching??? Do any of you older Donkey friends know?????

Oh I am in troble got to go

Fonzzie

P.S. Grandpa sees me in the house!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2005)

Fonzzie, well let me tell you I am a old pro at this Santa Claus , after all I am going to be 3 yrs old..so I have been around for this Chiristmas thing for almost 3 years now..so yup--sure am a pro at it.I will tell you what I know..he doesnt come to visit in our barn ever tho, which I cant understand, but he does show up at Moms house, with bags of toys, and then the HUMAN family is all there, and he comes in thru the patio door..now, I always thought he was suppose to use the chimney, but I guess Moms chimney must be too small..cause this Santa is a BIG Santa! (or maybe Mom has a fire going and dont want to burn Santas hinney) then he yells something like HO-Ho-Ho and all the little kids get scared. of course since I am so brave and not afraid of anything, me and my friends stand right by the gate and watch him. Then when we have to go to our bedrooms (stalls) we have carrots and apples and goodies waiting for us..now that is the part I dont understand..how did the goodies get into the barn if Santa doesnt go into the barn? Let me know if you figure it out. Ohh-one other thing, they say he flies thru the sky with his reindeers..well, since we had to wear these reindeer things dont you think we should be flying too?? We should practice that! But the odd thing is, Moms Santa sleigh, never is moved from where it always sits. Its a good thing I'm small or she just might want to hook me up to it. Ok, so maybe I'm not the old pro of Santa and still have a few things to figure out, but I hope this clues you in a little of what the big red man is! Got to trot back to the barn, I hear my beet pulp and grain is waiting for me..cant miss a meal you know! Snickers


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2005)

....I forgot to tell you, my house, (the barn) looks like he will be stopping to visit us..its all decoratd, and we even have a christmas tree..now I have to find out all about those things, my job just never ends...dont you think SOMETHING should be put under the tree???????? Ohhh, its a tough job being the oldest one here. Jasper , you should of stayed living by me..I could use your help! Miss Sam, I have been told all about Bucky ..I feel bad for you, but you know where I live come on over..ooopps....maybe I shouldnt say that last time my Mom told one of your pasture friends to come over, he jumped the fence and was looking for my Moms thing that pulls us where ever we have to go, I dont think it made your Mom and Dad too happy! Got to run all my long eard buddies..I have a lot of homework to do on the christmas thing. Snickers


----------



## RNR (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Snickers!

I think I understand this Santa thing well see what happens here!!

Now I got another Question! MOm moved me and the colts into the back pen that is by the computer so she can love on us all day! But I have a question I did not notice this earlier but now i can see it! THere is a TREE in the house? Why is there a tree in the house and what are the shinny things on it?

Fonzzie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2005)

Fonzzie, we have one of those tree things in our house (barn) I thought Mom was bringing it in for us and that we would be able to run around the barn without having to stay in our rooms, so I figured this tree thing was for us to get a good scratch on, or it was a new treat to eat. BUT boy oh boy, was I wrong, when I went up to it and tried to eat a branch, she shooed me away, but I did manage to pull a few of those red ribbons off, we dont have those shiny things on our tree, and then I was really in trouble because I almost pulled the whole tree down. My Mom has one in the house too, heck, I see one in every room. Maybe that Santa has something to do with this tree thing too?? but I still dont understand those shiny things....and whats with all those little white and colored things that make the tree bright? We dont have them either in the barn, I wonder if I should go out and look for a job and buy some of them..they sure are pretty! We're getting snow tomorrow so I wll only be out to play with my friends for a little while. Then Mom has some friends coming over, they love me and always want a pic of the beautiful me. BTY--did you know I am not 100% donkey? I hope you wont feel offended by that and still like me and be my forum friend. My other pal here isnt 100% donkey either,but he loves me and takes good care of me, hes a little bigger then I am, hes 1/2 of this stripped thing, I think its called a zebra, he sounds funny when he calls me, but we are good buds. My other friends here are donkeys. I will see if I can get WeeBit to sneak into the house and email something too, hes a donkey and I think about your age, hes 9 months old, Zeebo is about your age too, Hes really friendly and likes to make new friends. you would like him. Got to trot back to the barn, I hear Dad coming down the hallway, and if he catches me on here...ohhh, I might not get my christmas presents, because he will say I dont belong in the house (and hurt my feelings!!) and I was naughty. I dont understand that NAUGHTY word either, I'm always good! Your forum buddy, Snickers.


----------



## RNR (Dec 13, 2005)

Snickers are you one of the MULE things mom keeps saying she wants? What is a MULE and what dose it look like! Could you send me a pic of you? Mom sayes they are not all donkey and the rest is horse! How could that happen! I am so glad I made new friends like you guys!

My mom put a tree in our barn but the STUPID goats ate it in like aday

and My GIRL FRIEND knocked it over so mom took it away! So I am glad I am in the back pen so I can see the one in the house!

Well I got to go!

Fonzzie


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Fonnzie! Hey that is pretty funny that those goats ate the tree - silly goats!



I have a secret - I know what Snickers is - but I dont think he knows!



He is a little guy too and he really use to be full of him self - chasing all of the little girl horses around their paddock...I know because I use to live there and would watch all of this. But then my old mom had the vet person come out and do some thing to him ( and ME TOO!!






) and after that he never chased those girls again. Well I have to go or I will miss breakfast! Jasper


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Good Morning Fonzzie and Jasper, and where the heck is our other friend..Miss Samanatha?? Well Fonz, I got to tell you, nope I am not a mule, so I guess you Mom wouldnt want one like me...I'm a ...a....a.....hinny, I am half horse (that was my Dad) and my Mom was Ella, she is a donkey. I hope you dont hold this against me..I really want to be your friend!!! That mule your talking about is the same as me 1/2 horse and 1/2 donkey, but you got to reverse the Mom and Dad to have one of them..I'm MUCH harder to get, and theres not alot like me.BUt if it makes a differance to you --you can call me a mule, alot of people do, until they see me. Mom said she will take my picture this weekend, ,Auntie Lori, are you going to come over and hold me???, BUT she wants to take it by a REINDEER..of all things, here we go again..those antler things, I can see it all coming!! This reindeer is a strange looking fellow--all he does is sit in Moms backyard, with some other strange things...not sure What the heck the others are, but one is BIGGGG and all white! Anyways back to this reindeer..I think I have this flying thing downpat---this guy in our backyard is all tied down, and Mom has to plug his cord in , dont know whats wrong with him that he has to be plugged in, but then he blows up. Gosh--I am so glad I am not a reindeer! I havent seen him fly yet, but I think if he wasnt tied down he just might. Dont know why Mom wont untie him, maybe I can try to do it myself and see if he does really fly, but if I do that I will have to fly too...right back into the barn so Mom dont know it was me!!! Jasper, I still am FULL OF MYSELF, how the heck do you think I get to sneak into the house and use the puter so often, and raid the garage of carrots and apples??? I still keep a close eye on those girls too, but something just seems different. What cha having for breakfast? I got my beet pulp and grain at 6 am this morning, Mom said something about a storm coming today. Did your Mom tell you about it? Fonzzie-do you have any snow where you live, by the way--where do you live?? Well, I have to gallop back home now, I dont want to get caught in the snowstorm. Fonzzie, my baby picture is SOMEWHERE on this forum, and so is Zeebos and I think Taco (WeeBit) is too. Maybe your Mom can look for us. But I will send you a grown up one of me too. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

ooopppsss. I signed Moms name instead of mine to the last post. Snickers


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Fonzzie, my Mom found the post of me, but I am 17 months old..not 7 months old..taken last Feb. I havent changed a bit. Do you think I am cute? That pinto that was playing with us, now lives by jaspers house too, his name is Nakota. Snickers


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Fonzzie, this is my pasture pal--his name is WeeBit, at first it was Taco, but my Mom changed it. He's camera shy. The second is a picture of our barn, it got dark, but I think you can see some of our decorated stalls. Mom said we were no help--because we kept trying to eat the green stuff, she also said not to look at the cob-webs. I guess if our ears would be longer we could get them down for her!






Snickers


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Snickers! Hey what is all of this buisness about my old mom changing Taco's name to Weebit?? I was wondering who this Weebit guy was!




Gee whiz - I am barely gone to my knew home and I found out all of this name changing stuff! My knew mom loves my name Jasper and I know that she would never change it. But for some reason I have memories of a "Blitzen" in my backround and for the life of me I cant remember WHY! ( That kind of bothers me though because it reminds me of all of these reindeers that I keep hearing about and I THINK that one of their names is this Blitzen guy! )

Hey - does Earl still live there? I miss that clown - I wonder if my old mom would let him come visit me some day?? See you guys! Jasper


----------



## RNR (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey guys! I saw your pictures! You are a cute little man! I think I would like to have a Hinny here! You look like you are having fun in that white stuff in your moms pictures! We had some of the white stuff last week but it was not even enough to play in!

Your barn looks soo cool ours is not that neat yet!

Fonzzie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Fonzzie, I think I am pretty cool too! Aunt Lori, Mom didnt change Taco's name Aunt Jolene did, Mom likes WeeBit, and WeeBit seems to like it more too. I remember that Blitzen name too, wasnt that the first day you arrived at our house, and Mom said to you --your just a little Blitzen after you tried to kick her??? YUP--I remember that, and I bet you do too!!! Everyone is still here, except you, and thats only because your new Mom REALLLLLYYYYY LOVED YOU! Earl, well..hes just being typical Earl, but I do get jelous that he has a fan club and I dont, life is so unfair! Everyone says our house (barn) woldnt be the same without him, I beg to differ on that!!!! After all I'm here, what more could they want??? Well, my breakfast is being fed late today, I think it has something to do with all this white stuff, and I see my beet pulp "brewing" so I have to go and hurry back to my stall. Are you playing outside today, it sure looks like its going to be fun, rolling in that thick white fluffy stuff. Talk t you guys later, Snickers


----------



## RNR (Dec 15, 2005)

I am not sure about this white stuff that we had last week but mom keeps saying hoe bad she wants SNOW I guess that is what the cold white stuff is! She said if it is going to be cold we might as well have some!

Man My mom was mad today I am pretty sure it was not anything i did becasue I got ear scraches! but..... Jo Jo was in big trouble I could tell! HE would not be good for mom he steped on her toe and then tryed to pull away from her! She said he was full of it!! But he is always causing trouble! This morning Grandma had to let Chief out of the dry lot becasue JO was being mean! By the way why dose my mom call it a dry lot when it is muddy??? I just don't get her sometimes!

Fonzzie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Fonzzie, Jasper, and Miss Sam, I'm being really quiet when I snuck in tonight, Mom seems to be kinda cranky, I think it has something to do with all the stuff she is cooking in the kitchen, and it dont smell like my beet pulp..then I heard her tell Earl (hes the barn clown) while she was cleaning up his room, he was stompin his foot and banging his feeder, Mom said to him..I swear Earl, I think you left your brains in Montana! Now, being the nice considerate hinny I am, I think I should help look for those brain things..but first I have to know what this Montana thing is, Mom sure makes my life confusing! She has some friends over now, so she wont know I am on here telling you. We got more of the white stuff today, and I was playing in it. Its some strange stuff, but I learned if I stick my nose way into it and throw my head up fast. I have something to play with in the air. We have one of those dry lot things too, but ours is muddy at times and now its a snow lot. I like it when the big pasture is open and we dont have to stay up in front, we could go into it now, but all the horses must be afraid to because no one wants to walk thru this white stuff, maybe I will try it tomorrow. Well, I'm really tired this white stuff wears a guy out. so I am going to go and hit the hay now. Night-night--Snickers


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Fonzzie, Miss Sam and Snickers, what's up every one? I dont care for this snow stuff, but I do like my new little barn better then the lean-to I was sharing with Nakota and Shadow. Mom moved me in with the girl's a while ago and I sure like the little barn that I get to share with them. But jeesh - being stuck with two upity girls is the pits! Mom says they both act "marish" too me. ( What ever that meens. ) And she calls the biggest girl "the boss mare." All I know is that she SURE IS BOSSY!! I dont know who she thinks she is, but I guess I will put up with it for now since I get to share their nice little shelter. Gotta run - dads home! Jasper


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all my longeared friends. Are you all ready fro Christmas, I am, my house (barn)is decorated and I am just waiting for christmas to get my presents, I'm like a baby donkey is a grain store...I want all the treats I see! My Dad made a trip to Fleet Farm, and I know my Mom gave him alist of the treats to get. My favorite one is the peppermint bites, but I really like the butterscotch ones too, so I am hoping I get a bag of each. I have been a really good boy so maybe I will, my Auntie Jo is getting me something too but she said its a secret. I know all about bossy mares, I live with a bunch of them!!! I dont know who the heck they think they are, and they act like they are so much better then me, which we all know isnt true. Not much else going on here, I think today, some BIGGG horses are coming over (drafts) and tomorrow Mom has to do something with them, and 2 of Moms "girls", you notice I am being left behind again!! Keep warm my friends. Snickers


----------



## RNR (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi guys its me again!!!

I have not been able to talk much latley because Grandpa has been home and i have not been able to sneak to the computer! But he is at work tonight so I can talk a min! I am learning alot about christmas I think I got a present! The little Girl mom brings over sometimes came today with a carrot for each of us and they had big red things on them I think mom called the bows! All I know is the carrot was good but that bow thing was nasty!

All I know about Boss Mares is MOM sayes she is the Boss mare and we better listen to her or we will not get fed! So I listen I would hate missing a meal! Chief missed his dinner the other day becasue he would not go in the barn so I will always do what mom tells me! I think I would die if I missed a meal!

Man that present was good i hope I get more soon!

I got to get out to see daisy today she licked me all over then mom brushed the kisses off!

Mom told Chief that he is going for a visti next week I wonder what that is and if I will get to go! I want to go somewhere! I like to ride in the trailer!

Hey Snickers what is a Draft?? We have big horses here but I have never heard them called Draft??

Well mom is in the feed room I better go so I don't miss dinner!

Fonzzie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi all my friends, Mom is gone for the day,



so I have the house to myself, anyone wanna come over? OHHH--maybe I will look for my gifts and peek...no, I better not, Santa might be watching.



Yesterday, a friend of Moms came over with his BiG horses, and Mom took 2 of my girlfriends and put them in blankies with bells on them, I knew something was up, and I was left behind!



Then she put them in the trailer, and off they went. When she came home she told me they had gone to a nursing home and gave a sleigh ride to some of the people. My 2 girlfriends went on the sleigh and visited with the people, then they went inside and Mom had hot chocolate, I wonder if my girlfriends got some too?? They had fun and took pictures, as soon as Mom gets them she will post them.



Now, Mom said they were asked to go away again and do the same thing someplace else. I dont know why I cant go, I really want to and I thnk the people would like me, cause I am so friendly! I got to butter Mom up-



-maybe I will cleanup the house for her today, she would like that. Hay Fonz, those big horses, were the drafts, this team is HUGE, I sure wouldnt want to get on there bad side, I would feel like a mosquito next to them. The ones that live real close to me are called Belgiums, and the ones that come over and stay by me are called Percherons, there so big they dont fit in my house, and I am so glad about that! They have to pull this big sled thingy, it sure looks like alot of work to me, but it dont seem that way to them, at nighttime I seen Dad light the lights on it, its really pretty then, but it stinks, he has to use gas for the lights. I dont think that sleigh thingy has electric, it must be alot older then me!!!!!!! I found some gifts and the phone is ringing, so I got to run now..Snickers


----------

